# For you SeaBreeze - A fall welcome to New England



## DaveA (Sep 3, 2017)

Thought you might enjoy this tune.  Just a few miles out of Portland and this is what you'll see.  We're headed up to the cottage in western Maine, 'til early October.  Best time of the year, for my money.  We also enjoy our spring visits but have to tolerate the skeeters and black flies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2017)

Very sweet video Dave, thanks for posting it!   Hope you have a wonderful time in Maine, we'll both be soaking in the beauty of nature's autumn soon!   Try and post a couple of photos when you get back, would love to see them!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's our "home away from home" for the next month.  Taken from the small beach at water's edge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice and peaceful, enjoy!  This will be our home away from home for a couple of weeks, or somewhere thereabouts.  This was in June though, not fall.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 4, 2017)

The first sign of fall where I live is when the maples on the mountain change color.

It hasn't started yet.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The first sign of fall where I live is when the maples on the mountain change color.
> 
> It hasn't started yet.


Envy you Camper seeing the leaves change like that!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

View from our truck last September.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 7, 2017)

Doesn't tell you much about the fall foliage but does show a current shot of a fall evening, seen from the porch of the cottage.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing that wonderful video!  I wasn't aware there was a song just for New England. 

We flew up to Portland last week for our house inspection.  It was gorgeous weather and the inspection went well.  Closing is scheduled for the 26th Sept.  Then we have to get the TN house ready to sell.  We should be moved to Gorham in November!  Cannot wait.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2017)

DaveA said:


> Doesn't tell you much about the fall foliage but does show a current shot of a fall evening, seen from the porch of the cottage.



Love your photo Dave, I was gone when you posted it....very nice!  :cool2:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2017)

A picture I took of Aspens turning color.


----------

